# toilettes /salle de bains



## alumnafrancesa

Bonjour,

J'ai un doute sur l'usage de ces deux termes, car je les ai vus dans le dictionnaire mais je ne sais pas lequel est le plus usité.

Voici un exemple:

*Il faut se laver les mains après être sorti des toilettes.
Hay que lavarse las manos después de salir de los aseos/servicios.*

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Paquita

J'ai aussi un doute, vu que "aseos" et "servicios" se trouvent soit dans un local public (restaurant, aire d'autoroute....) et dans ce cas, le lavabo se trouve sur le chemin de la sortie... et on ne sort qu'après être passé devant, soit dans une maison, où comme tu le sais, les "toilettes" sont habituellement dans la salle de bains, et le lavabo juste à côté.

Je dirais donc indifféremment aseos/servicios dans un lieu public et baño/servicios chez soi, mais je l'associerais avec "antes de salir" ...et pas "después"

Attends d'autres avis.


----------



## Domtom

Estoy de acuerdo con *Paquita*, es exactamente igual decir _aseos_ o _servicios_, para establecimientos públicos como restaurantes, hipermercados, etc. Y son igual de frecuentes la una o la otra.

En casa de uno, por lo menos en mi tierra, decimos _lavabo_ o bien, _cuarto de baño_. En mi misma casa empleamos indistintamente las dos. Son igual de frecuentes.

En el hotel-escuela donde trabajo, hay un cuarto de baño dentro de cada habitación del hotel; además, también hay aseos y servicios en la escuela. Pues bien, algunas camareras de habitaciones son sudamericanas (Colombia, República Dominicana) y me sorprendió cuando oí por primera vez que decían _baño_ para referirse a esas dependencias, tanto del hotel como de la escuela, sobre todo que algunas de las mismas no tienen bañera ni ducha.

En el *DRAE* que está en línea, en el *Avance de la vigésima tercera edición* , dentro de la voz "baño" ,

*baño.* (Del lat. _balnĕum_).
*5. *m.*cuarto de baño.*
*medio ~.* *1. *m._ Méx._ *cuarto de aseo.* □ V. *cuarto de **baño*

*EDITO: *Añado que, pese a que en los establecimientos el cartel que se cuelga es "servcios" o "aseos", la gente en los mismos muchas veces dice "lavabo": "Por favor, camarero, ¿dónde está el lavabo?", pero las otras dos también.
-


----------



## yserien

Sí, es corriente llamar baños a los cuartos de aseo aunque carezcan de él.


----------



## chics

De acuerdo con Domtom, es algo que varía según las zonas. Donce yo vivo raramente la gente habla de "servicios", aunque es lo que suele poner en los bares y establecimientos públicos.

En una vivienda, se entiende por _aseo_ la pequeña habitación en la que hay un WC y un lavamanos mientras que el _cuarto de baño_ es el que además tiene ducha/bañera y bidet. En bares y restaurantes sólo hay aseos, claro. Normalmente.

Creo que en tu frase ambas opciones están bien, pero no puedo decirte cual se usa más, ya que en Cataluña lo que diríamos es _labavo_. O _baño_, en una casa. En casa de amigos o familia, cuando hay confianza, vamos, (algunos) decimos directamente _váter_.

Respecto a lavarse las manos, se refiere a antes o después de usar el inodoro para que no te queden restos ni olores. Aunque también está bien hacerlo antes.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Aquí, hablamos más de "servicios" en lugares públicos, aunque existen los "aseos".

Algunas personas preguntan por "los lavabos" o indican que "_van a lavarse_ _las manos"_, para evitar hablar de un asunto que consideran "sucio", debido a la educación recibida.  Esto está cambiando con la gente más joven.


----------



## Gévy

Hola AF:

Espero que disfrutes de la lectura de estos hilos sobre el mismo tema en el foro de Sólo Español:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=248179&highlight=aseos

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=754229&highlight=ba%F1o

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Domtom

Domtom said:


> "Por favor, camarero, ¿dónde está el lavabo?"


 
Y no se sabe muy bien por qué  , pero el caso es que la respuesta es siempre la misma: "¡Al fondo a la izquierda!"


----------



## esseiro

¡Hola! Buenas noches.
Lo que pasa es que los franceses solemos decir "toilettes" para "retrete" ; 
Aquí, la construcción de la frase francesa sobreentiende este sentido. Al menos, lo entiendo así...


----------



## Suhayl

Bonjour,

Cómo puedo traducir _"toilettes"_ (lugar para aliviarse solamente, que eventualmente comprende un lavabo) de una manera que sea diferente de _"salle de bain"_ (lugar para lavarse, cepillarse los dientes, maquillarse o lo que sea... pero en el cual no hacemos nuestras necesidades) ?

merci!


----------



## Marie3933

Bonjour Suhayl,
En Espagne, dans les lieux publics, les toilettes sont le plus souvent indiquées par le mot _"Servicios"_ (seguido en frecuencia por _"Aseos"_).
Dans une phrase, on peut dire indifféremment : _"Voy al servicio / al lavabo / al aseo / al baño"_.
También "voy al _tocador_", pero se utiliza menos.


----------



## Suhayl

Le problème c'est qu'il me semble que si je dis "voy al baño", ça peut aussi bien vouloir dire "je vais aux toilettes" (sous-entendu pour me soulager) que "je vais dans la salle de bain" (sous-entendu pour me laver)...

Est-ce que je peux dire "voy al servicio/aseo" étant chez moi et non dans un lieu public?


----------



## Marie3933

Suhayl said:


> Le problème c'est qu'il me semble que si je dis "voy al baño", ça peut aussi bien vouloir dire "je vais aux toilettes" (sous-entendu pour me soulager) que "je vais dans la salle de bain" (sous-entendu pour me laver)...


Je ne vois pas le « problème ». Toute phrase s'inscrit dans un contexte !
Sans contexte, _"voy al baño"_ s'entend comme _"je vais aux toilettes"_. Sinon, on dira plutôt "Voy a + verbe" (_voy a ducharme, voy a mear, voy  a arreglarme, voy a buscar una toalla_, etc.)


Suhayl said:


> Est-ce que je peux dire "voy al servicio/aseo" étant chez moi et non dans un lieu public?


 _"al aseo / al baño_" : Oui. _"al servicio"_ : je crois.


----------



## fredinmad

Bonjour,

A la maison, on parle sans problème de "servicio(s)", "aseo", "cuarto de servicio". exemples

Si tu dis "voy al baño", on  comprend aussi que tu vas aux toilettes.


----------



## galizano

Le plus courant, c'est de dire "baño". Je l'ai souvent entendu. Voir les différentes entrées ici pour te faire une idée.   http://fr.search.yahoo.com/search;_...no&ei=UTF-8&fr=yfp-t-703&xargs=0&pstart=1&b=1


----------



## Marie3933

galizano said:


> Le plus courant, c'est de dire "baño".


 Creo que queda más fino (eufemismo).


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Suhayl:

J'ai uni ton fil à celui que nous avions déjà commencé. Tu y trouveras des réponses et également des liens vers des discussions lancées sur le Forum de Sólo Español, auquel s'ajoute celui-ci: baño, retrete, tocador

Bisous,

Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## galizano

Et puis une page d'humour aussi . http://www.internetadictos.es/textos/excusas_bano.htm


----------



## connie77

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai toujours dit "salle de bain" ou "salles de bain" (au pluriel), mais recement j'ai lu le mot "bains", je voudrais savoir dans quel moment est-il correct d'écrire salle de bains ou quelle est la différence.

Merci beaucoup.


----------

